

Show HN: Minimal untyped functional PL ala early Haskell Core (5k lo-python-c) - BruceJillis
https://github.com/BruceJillis/fp.py

======
BruceJillis
Hello HN, due to some unforeseen trouble in both my private and professional
lives I had a lot of free & alone time over the winterbreak and I decided to
tackle a worthwile project. :) It taught me a heck of a lot about python
modules (which I hate, but slightly less so now) and .. jeah well I wanted to
put it out there and ask for opinions, constructive criticism etc. Shoot! Oh
and the theory is definitely not mine, only the implementation is.. more can
be found here: [http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/simonpj/papers...](http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/simonpj/papers/pj-lester-book/)

